
Finally, a cruise line sets reasonable Wi-Fi fees - reuven
http://fortune.com/2015/10/09/cruise-line-wifi-costs/
======
waterlesscloud
Interesting that "social channel" with Facebook, Instagram, etc. will be $5
and the basic web browsing connection will be $16 per day.

I wonder if Facebook is subsidizing the social channel option, or if Carnival
just assumes the social channels are free advertising as people post about
their cruise in real-time.

